# can someone re-wrap a rod



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone around destin, fwb, shalimar that can do this for me, send me a pm


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im in pensacola. oh well lol


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

would you be willing to meet in navarre? i am just need the guides re-wrapped and new grips


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wrecked my car two weeks ago. I can get u to drop it at my cousins house and ill pick it up then sometime. is that cool?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

they live in navarre


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

i already found someone in town, thanks though man


----------

